# Vertical SCROG w/ T5 Plans & ?s



## RoadhouseToker (Jan 17, 2014)

before i even get started i want to get this clear. i do not want to talk about hid lighting. i like the temperature of the t5 fluoros and
have seen many people do well with them. temperature is a factor because i am planning on a small op. i plan on a dresser grow
with a 2ft 8 tube fixture. i am going to do a vertical scrog with the t5 hanging vertically on the other side.

I would appreciate any experience and tips on vertical scrogs and tips for using t5 fluoros. i think i have a good grasp on the fluoros thanks to
pr0fessuer and his "LED Without LEDs." nice little shout out.

Thanks for everyone that has something to share. Peace.


----------



## Nizza (Jan 17, 2014)

i'd make sure the t5's go vertical instead of horizontal when you set it up vertically.
this will help a little with heat movement, because it will be in-line with the air flow

understand it's good to mix spectrums, more blue in veg and more red in flower

also, you may want to look at some Vertical scrog setups to understand the training procedures for your situation

i'd go with an indica or bushy plant instead of a tall one, to help with height restrictions

as far as small dresser grows go, you could use regular planters, or max out your space by finding a tray that would maximize root space for the dresser, like a flower box or something big and square
if you went with one plant of course, two maximum


----------



## Prawn Connery (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm going to tell you something that may surprise you: fluoros produce more heat than HIDs.

That's right, fluorescent lights produce more heat per watt than MH or HPS lamps. The reason they "feel" cooler is because the bulbs are physically bigger and spread the heat over a greater surface area.

Light is radiation. Heat is radiation. The more heat, the less light and vice versa. Efficient bulbs with the least amount of heat radiation are the ones that convert more of their energy into the visible (and PAR) light spectrums. That's why LEDS are so cool - because they're efficient. Fluoros - even CFLs - are not that effiicent.

But back to your grow . . . The best way to mount fluoros is to hang them individually amongst your plants - so that all 360 degrees of light from each bulb has direct access to a plant (not a reflector). Something like the picture below, where each "o" is a vertical fluoro and each "X" is a plant. Just arrange your plants so that you can drop fluoros down into them. You might have to get creative with your wiring, but this would be the more efficient design.

XoXoX
oXoXo
XoXoX


And I know you don't want to hear this, but if you haven't already gone out and bought your fluoros, even a tiny a 150w MH/HPS with digital ballast will generate less heat and far more light than a dozen 13w T5s.


----------



## TryN (Feb 22, 2014)

Good information all around here!


----------

